
Backchannel Is Moving to Wired - celadevra_
https://backchannel.com/backchannel-is-moving-to-wired-dcb693c26ac0
======
pg_bot
theringer[1] also decided to leave medium recently which makes me think that
they have the exact problem that facebook/myspace had just in reverse. When
you visit a site built by medium it is quite obvious due to their styling and
format choices. I'm guessing that these media companies want to build a brand
and it only hurts them if their white label solution makes them look like
everyone else's site.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/30/business/media/the-
ringer...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/30/business/media/the-ringer-vox-
bill-simmons-medium.html?mcubz=0)

~~~
nikcub
All the commercial sites on Medium are finding new homes since the company
abandoned the ad model earlier this year[0]

> Upon further reflection, it’s clear that the broken system is ad-driven
> media on the internet. It simply doesn’t serve people.

> We decided we needed to take a different — and bolder — approach to this
> problem. We believe people who write and share ideas should be rewarded on
> their ability to enlighten and inform, not simply their ability to attract a
> few seconds of attention.

> So, we are shifting our resources and attention to defining a new model for
> writers and creators to be rewarded, based on the value they’re creating for
> people.

It has created an opportunity for other platforms to pick up these marquee
titles. I thought Medium providing the tech and ads for bloggers was a great
idea - but for some reason they decided to abandon it.

[0] [https://blog.medium.com/renewing-mediums-
focus-98f374a960be](https://blog.medium.com/renewing-mediums-
focus-98f374a960be)

------
godzillabrennus
Why would any site trying to turn a profit from its content be on Medium?

It's a great solution if you want to share content to drive traffic to your
business that you can convert but it's never been focused on revenue.

------
CodeWriter23
Hope it works out better for Backchannel than it did for Ars Technica.

~~~
aaron-lebo
Not familiar; what happened there?

Just checking their current site against Backchannel, the former is snappier
and not any worse looking.

~~~
baobrain
If I understand the root comment correctly, here's my 2c.

Ars used to be the premiere tech news website, focused on tech instead of
things like society and politics.

After it was acquired by conde Nast (owner of wired) many think there has been
a steady drop in quality of writing on that website, and a move away from tech
towards political things, similar to Wired.

I'm not sure if I'd attribute the drop in quality to conde Nast or just a
general trend in websites getting more popular (e.g. Reddit), but I think it's
there.

Edit: missing the last sentence

~~~
Simulacra
I recently let my Wired subscription of 13 years lapse because of the
politics. Wired use to be about the intersection between tech and society. Now
it's bloated with advertising, extremely light on substantive content, and has
become way too political.

------
spraveenitpro
Medium just became Small..:(

